# ECHO PB-770H vs. STIHL BR600



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Who ya got? And why?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-234-MPH-756-CFM-63-3-cc-Gas-2-Stroke-Cycle-Backpack-Leaf-Blower-with-Hip-Throttle-PB-770H/202042967

https://www.stihlusa.com/information/videos/br-600-backpack-blower/


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've had the BR600 for about 10 years now and I still love it and enjoy using it and haven't had any issues with it. It has done everything I need it to do.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have had Echo blowers since 1982. Three of them. Two backpacks and a handheld vac n blow. All three run great and start quick.

In contrast I have had numerous headaches and low reliability from my Stihl chainsaw which I would not buy again. (model 021)


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't think you can go wrong with either but BR600 is my pick. Been around awhile now, I've had mine since they came out, sometime around 2005/6. Echo makes great equipment too. Just my opinion that the BR600 is a proven workhorse and I do not care for the two-hand operation on that particular Echo. Especially cleaning out shrub beds.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

I have the PB-770T for about 3 years now ... absolutely love it.

Not sure about the Hip throttle, I have the chute control Throttle.... might want to check out an Echo dealer to see the difference.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

By way of update, I ended up going with the Stihl BR700 which, for an extra $50, gave me another 300-something CFM. I couldn't resist. So far I'm very happy with its power and performance. Cleaned up the yard real quick (and took about 1/3 of the time it took me last year with my handheld Stihl BG86).


----------

